
China’s banks face cash crunch fears after authorities seize lender - ohiovr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/28/china-banks-face-cash-crunch-fears-after-authorities-seize-baoshang.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315086)

~~~
ohiovr
Different source

~~~
dang
But it's the same story, no? What matters on HN is not whether the URL is the
same, but whether the discussion will be the same.

~~~
ohiovr
What about all the Jony Ive stories?

~~~
dang
That's something of a borderline case. We buried most of them as dupes but
also spared a few. When there's a blockbuster story like that, there's a lot
of energy in the community to keep talking about it, and articles tend to
appear that offer significantly different perspectives.

In the case of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322032),
currently on the front page, I'd say that's a different story.

------
youeeeeeediot
China needs to adjust their official target of 6-6.5% GDP growth per year - it
is completely unsustainable and has caused far too many risks to be taken in
order to maintain it.

Unless they want the bubble to pop? I can't imagine the social upheaval it
would cause there (and throughout the rest of the world)

~~~
jorblumesea
Implying that China is correctly reporting their true GDP. Given how opaque
their system is in general, it's hard to trust any official sources. It's
likely they are ~2% lower than officially reported already.

[https://www.ft.com/content/961b4b32-3fce-11e9-b896-fe36ec32a...](https://www.ft.com/content/961b4b32-3fce-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece)

------
outside1234
When China blows up it is going to be truly spectacular: it is going to be a
depression on top of a civil war on top of a movement for democracy.

~~~
pxue
I predict mass real estate sell off in every major city around the world.
Millenials world wide collectively let's out a sigh of relief.

~~~
aero142
Why though? What would the wealthy Chinese people that own it want to do with
the cash instead? I would think having your investments in a stable country
instead of one in chaos would be ideal?

~~~
evgen
It is possible that some may feel the need to become liquid in short order,
but I think that most are going to be smarter and follow your thinking. Owning
real estate outside of China gives them an asset that is relatively safe from
being seized and which can help fund a flight to safety if it ever comes down
to a 'blood on the streets' scenario.

